# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Το The Things Network παρουσιάστηκε για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα από τον ιδρυτή του

## _stargazer

*Τι είναι το The Things Network*
Το TheThingsNetwork.org είναι αυτή τη στιγμή το μεταλύτερο community-based IoT project στον κόσμο. Συγκεκριμένα πρόκειται για μια προσπάθεια να γίνει ένα παγκόσμιο ΙοΤ δίκτυο που θα επιτρέπει σε Πράγματα (αισθητήρες, συσκευές κτλ.) να συνδέονται στο Internet. Σε αντίθεση με αυτά που ξέρουμε έως τώρα για τις λεγόμενες “έξυπνες” συσκευές που συνδέονται στο διαδίκτυο συνήθως μέσω WiFi, το TTN (όπως αλλιώς είναι γνωστό το The Things Network) στοχεύει στη χρήση της τεχνολογίας LoRaWAN (Long Range WAN) χάρη στην οποία  μεγάλος αριθμός αισθητήρων (10.000 ανά κόμβο/σημείο πρόσβασης) μπορούν και συνδέονται σε cloud εφαρμογή-υπηρεσίες των μελών της κοινότητας μέσω των οποίων συλλέγονται, αναλύονται και αξιοποιούνται χρήσιμα δεδομένα. Δεν μιλάμε δηλαδή απλά για αυτοματισμούς εντός του σπιτιού, αλλά για σημαντική τεχνολογική εξέλιξη που βελτιώνει την καθημερινότητά μας και έξω από αυτό. Δίνεται για παράδειγμα η δυνατότητα να υπάρχουν αισθητήρες στις πόλεις που θα συνδέονται με το δίκτυο ύδρευσης, τα φανάρια και τα φώτα στους δρόμους, αισθητήρες που θα ενημερώνουν για την ποιότητα του αέρα ή του νερού, την κατάσταση / καλή λειτουργία διαφόρων δικτύων και συσκευών σε εμπορικά κέντρα, εάν έχουν γεμίσει οι κάδοι απορριμάτων και χρειάζεται να γίνει περισυλλογή τους  και πολλές άλλες. Η τεχνολογία αυτή σε αντίθεση με τις υπάρχουσες ασύρματες τεχνολογίες όπως 3G-4G/WiFi/Bluetooth υπερέχει στο ότι οι συσκευές θα καταναλώνουν ελάχιστη ενέργεια με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν μεγάλη αυτονομία, μπορούν να συνδεθούν από μεγάλη απόσταση, αλλά το bandwidth περιορίζεται στην απαραίτητη επικοινωνία τους που δεν είναι άλλη από την αποστολή των μετρήσεων/δεδομένων που συλλέγουν. Δεν χρειάζεται επίσης ακριβές ειδικές άδειες όπως άλλες παρόμοιες τεχνολογίες (βλ. ΝΒ-ΙοΤ) επιτρέποντας έτσι σε όλους να την χρησιμοποιούν. Η ομάδα του ΤΤΝ έχει κατασκευάσει και τις ανάλογες συσκευές για να αρχίσουν να πειραματίζονται οι προγραμματιστές πάνω στο δίκτυο που χτίζεται από την κοινότητα, χρησιμοποιώντας γνωστές γλώσσες προγραμματισμού για να δημιουργήσουν χρήσιμες εφαρμογές.
**

*Πως λοιπόν ξεκίνησε το The Things Network;*
Τον Ιούνιο του 2015 ο Wienke Giezeman (Initiator και co-founder του TTN) γνώρισε στο Amsterdam τον Jonathan Carter ο οποίος του έδειξε μια πρώτη έκδοση σημείου πρόσβασης τεχνολογίας LoRaWAN που λέγεται Gateway (φανταστείτε το κάτι σαν ένα WiFi router που γεφυρώνει το ασύρματο δίκτυο με το Internet). Το κόστος του ήταν στα 1200 ευρώ. Βλέποντας τα χαρακτηριστικά του κέντρισε αμέσως το ενδιαφέρον καθώς σκέφτηκε πως αυτό μπορεί να είναι η επανάσταση στο χώρο του IoT μια που οι συσκευές θα μπορούσαν να έχουν μεγάλη αυτονομία και να στέλνουν μικρά πακέτα δεδομένων σε μεγάλη απόσταση. Μετά από κάποια έρευνα στην αγορά διαπίστωσε πως ή νέα αυτή τεχνολογία άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται από εταιρίες τηλεπικοινωνιών για να φτιαχτούν κλειστά δίκτυα με συνδρομητές.Σκεφτόμενος το πως ξεκίνησε και επεκτάθηκε το διαδίκτυο, αναρωτήθηκε αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι σε crowdsourced δίκτυο για να μπορούν απλοί πολίτες, πανεπιστήμια, και επιχειρίσεις να έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτή την τεχνολογία. Μετά από συνάντηση με τον φίλο του Johan Stokking ξεκίνησαν τη φιλόδοξη αυτή προσπάθεια να γίνει ένα ανοιχτό, αποκεντρωμένο, ελεύθερο δίκτυο διακίνησης Δεδομένων που ακολουθεί τη λογική του «Διαδικτύου των Πραγμάτων» (“Internet of Things” – IoT) και βασίζεται στη συνεισφορά του κοινού.
Δημιουργήθηκε μια μικρή ομάδα που είχε ως αρχικό στόχο να ξεκινήσει πειραματικά να καλύψει το Amsterdam με ένα δίκτυο LoRaWAN μέσα σε 6 εβδομάδες. Ο Johan ανέλαβε το τεχνικό κομμάτι και ο Wienke να προωθήσει την όλη προσπάθεια αλλά και να βρει επιχειρήσεις που θα μπορούσαν να συμβάλουν στο στήσιμο του δικτύου. Με δέκα περίπου σημεία θα μπορούσε να καλυφθεί όλη η πόλη του Amsterdam. Μέσα σε τρεις βρομάδες  κέντρισαν το ενδιαφέρον από τοπικά co-working spaces, startups, το λιμάνι του Amsterdam και δύο μεγάλες εταιρίες.
Επόμενο βήμα ήταν να στηθεί κάποιο πραγματικό παράδειγμα που θα λύνει ένα πρόβλημα έτσι ώστε να φανεί η χρησιμότητα του δικτύου αυτού, έτσι ώστε να γίνει και γνωστή η ιστορία σε ευρύτερο κοινό. Η ιδέα ήταν να γίνει μια συσκευή εντοπισμού νερού που θα ενημερώνει για το εάν πλημύρισε η βάρκα κάποιου και κινδυνεύει να βουλιάξει (κάτι που αποτελεί συχνό πρόβλημα για τις βάρκες στα κανάλια του Amsterdam). Η συσκευή θα έστελνε ένα μικρό μήνυμα σαν SMS κάνόντας όμως χρήση του δικτύου LoRaWAN αντί για κάποιο δίκτυο κινητής.
Κάπως  έγινε μια παρουσίαση, κάποιες δημοσιεύσεις σε blogs που έκαναν γνωστή την προσπάθεια και έτσι σιγά σιγά έγινε γνωστή η όλη προσπάθεια.

**
Αρκετός κόσμος από άλλες περιοχές του πλατήτη με γνώσεις πάνω στο αντικείμενο άρχισε να δείχνει ενδιαφέρον με αποτέλεσμα να τεθεί ένας νέος στόχος. Σε συνεργασία με τοπική εταιρία ηλεκτρονικών hardware αποφασίστηκε να γίνει μια gateway που θα έχει χαμηλό κόστος – γύρω στα 200 ευρώ έτσι ώστε περισσότεροι να αναμειχθούν και το δίκτυο να επεκταθεί παντού. Αντίστοιχα θα φτιάχνονταν και οι συσκεύες για τον τελικό χρήστη έτσι ώστε να δοκιμαστούν από τους προγραμματιστές και αν μπορέσουν να αναπτυχθούν διάφορες εφαρμογές για αντίστοιχα use cases όπως το παράδειγμα με τις βάρκες.
Χάρη στο Kickstarter η ομάδα συγκέντωσε από τον απλό κόσμο γύρω στις 300.000 ευρώ έτσι ώστε να ξεκινήσει η παραγωγή των προϊόντων.

Δείτε το βίντεο:






https://vimeo.com/150761263



Μετά από λίγο καιρό αναπτύχθηκαν τοπικές κοινότητες σε όλο τον κόσμο, σε πάνω από 90 χώρες ανάμεσά τους και η Ελλάδα, ενώ η παγκόσμια κοινότητα προγραμματιστών του TTN αυτή τη στιγμή ξεπερνάει τα 30000 μέλη. Αρκετούς μήνες αργότερα άρχισαν να κατασκευάζονται τα προϊόντα, με πολλά εμπόδια και προβλήματα αλλά παραδόθηκαν τελικά στους bakers ενώ ταυτόχρονα διατέθηκαν και σε όλους μέσω της Farnell/Element14 εταιρίας που έγινε γνωστή από το Raspberry Pi.



*Κι όμως έχουμε Internet of Things στην Ελλάδα! Παρουσίαση από τον Wienke Giezeman*

*
*
Στην χώρα μας έγιναν κοινότητες σε Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη, Σύρο, Πάτρα, Χανιά και Καβάλα με 18 συνολικά κόμβους πρόσβασης.
Τον Νοέμβριο του 2017 μάλιστα ο Initiator και Co-founder του The Things Network, Wienke Giezeman, βρέθηκε στην Ελλάδα στα πλαίσια του συνεδρίου Voxxed Days Thessaloniki 2017 και παρουσίασε για πρώτη φορά σε πλήθος κόσμου το The Things Network στο Βελλίδειο Συνεδριακό κέντρο.
Στην παρουσίαση, εκτός από όσα γράψαμε πιο πάνω, είχαμε μια πλήρη τεχνική περιγραφή της αρχιτεκτονικής του δικτύου, μάθαμε για τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις στην κοινότητα του The Things Network, αλλά και χρήσιμες εφαρμογές που έχουν γίνει έως τώρα. Ανάμεσα στις τελευταίες περιλαμβάνονται αισθητήρες μέτρησης ακτινοβολίας που τοποθετήθηκαν στην περιοχή που είχε γίνει το ατύχημα στο πυρινικό εργοστάσιο της Fukushima από μέλη της αντίστοιχης τοπικής κοινότητας, αισθητήρες μέτρησης ποιότητας του αέρα, εφαρμογές που αποστέλουν δεδομένα από μέτρητες νερού, αερίου και πολλές άλλες.
Φέτος το Φεβρουάριο διεξήχθη και το πρώτο συνέδριο The Things Conference στο Amsterdam, με τον εφευρέτη της τεχνολογίας LoRa να είναι ανάμεσα στους καλεσμένους, ενώ κατά τη διάρκεια του συνεδρίου ένας δορυφόρος χαμηλής τροχιάς που μετονομάστηκε για λίγα 24ώρα ως TTN-Sat, έστελνε μηνύματα LoRaWAN, τα οποία  λαμβάνονταν και τυπώνονταν σε τυπογραφική μηχανή που υπήρχε στο χώρο του συνεδρίου.

Πηγή: HiTech.digital

----------


## Verde

Πολυ ωραια ολα αυτα αλλα με το θεμα σφαλεια τι γινεται???

Ξαφνικά ολα τα αντικειμενα και οι συσκευες μας θα ειναι απολυτα εκτεθιμενες σε χακερ.

Φαντασου να καθεσαι στο σπιτι και να "τρελαθουν" τα παντα!!!  :Laughing: 
Φανταζεστε μαζικές διακοπές νερου, ρευματος, χαος απο φαναρια στους δρόμους κλπ!

Σορυ αλλα δεν αντιλαμβανομαι την χρησιμοτητα του απομακρισμενου ελεγχου της κεντρικης παροχης νερου, ρευματος, αεριου κλπ και ειδικα μεσω διαδικτυου.
Δηλαδη δεν μπορει να παει ενας τεχνιτης τοπικα να επισκευασει μια βλαβη??

----------


## _stargazer

Υπάρχει end-to-end security. Τα δεδομένα είναι κρυπτογραφημένα και σε επίπεδο εφαρμογής.
Όσο για τη χρησιμότητα στη συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές που αναφέρεις, δεν μιλάμε για απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση τόσο, όσο για συλλογή δεδομένων. Στην περίπτωση της ύδρευσης/αερίου κτλ. για παράδειγμα ο έξυπνος μετρητής θα ενημερώνει τον πάροχο για την κατανάλωση χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πάει κάποιος να δει την ένδειξη.

----------


## 8anos

*Spoiler:*







> *Τι είναι το The Things Network*
> Το TheThingsNetwork.org είναι αυτή τη στιγμή το μεταλύτερο community-based IoT project στον κόσμο. Συγκεκριμένα πρόκειται για μια προσπάθεια να γίνει ένα παγκόσμιο ΙοΤ δίκτυο που θα επιτρέπει σε Πράγματα (αισθητήρες, συσκευές κτλ.) να συνδέονται στο Internet. Σε αντίθεση με αυτά που ξέρουμε έως τώρα για τις λεγόμενες “έξυπνες” συσκευές που συνδέονται στο διαδίκτυο συνήθως μέσω WiFi, το TTN (όπως αλλιώς είναι γνωστό το The Things Network) στοχεύει στη χρήση της τεχνολογίας LoRaWAN (Long Range WAN) χάρη στην οποία  μεγάλος αριθμός αισθητήρων (10.000 ανά κόμβο/σημείο πρόσβασης) μπορούν και συνδέονται σε cloud εφαρμογή-υπηρεσίες των μελών της κοινότητας μέσω των οποίων συλλέγονται, αναλύονται και αξιοποιούνται χρήσιμα δεδομένα. Δεν μιλάμε δηλαδή απλά για αυτοματισμούς εντός του σπιτιού, αλλά για σημαντική τεχνολογική εξέλιξη που βελτιώνει την καθημερινότητά μας και έξω από αυτό. Δίνεται για παράδειγμα η δυνατότητα να υπάρχουν αισθητήρες στις πόλεις που θα συνδέονται με το δίκτυο ύδρευσης, τα φανάρια και τα φώτα στους δρόμους, αισθητήρες που θα ενημερώνουν για την ποιότητα του αέρα ή του νερού, την κατάσταση / καλή λειτουργία διαφόρων δικτύων και συσκευών σε εμπορικά κέντρα, εάν έχουν γεμίσει οι κάδοι απορριμάτων και χρειάζεται να γίνει περισυλλογή τους  και πολλές άλλες. Η τεχνολογία αυτή σε αντίθεση με τις υπάρχουσες ασύρματες τεχνολογίες όπως 3G-4G/WiFi/Bluetooth υπερέχει στο ότι οι συσκευές θα καταναλώνουν ελάχιστη ενέργεια με αποτέλεσμα να έχουν μεγάλη αυτονομία, μπορούν να συνδεθούν από μεγάλη απόσταση, αλλά το bandwidth περιορίζεται στην απαραίτητη επικοινωνία τους που δεν είναι άλλη από την αποστολή των μετρήσεων/δεδομένων που συλλέγουν. Δεν χρειάζεται επίσης ακριβές ειδικές άδειες όπως άλλες παρόμοιες τεχνολογίες (βλ. ΝΒ-ΙοΤ) επιτρέποντας έτσι σε όλους να την χρησιμοποιούν. Η ομάδα του ΤΤΝ έχει κατασκευάσει και τις ανάλογες συσκευές για να αρχίσουν να πειραματίζονται οι προγραμματιστές πάνω στο δίκτυο που χτίζεται από την κοινότητα, χρησιμοποιώντας γνωστές γλώσσες προγραμματισμού για να δημιουργήσουν χρήσιμες εφαρμογές.
> **
> 
> *Πως λοιπόν ξεκίνησε το The Things Network;*
> Τον Ιούνιο του 2015 ο Wienke Giezeman (Initiator και co-founder του TTN) γνώρισε στο Amsterdam τον Jonathan Carter ο οποίος του έδειξε μια πρώτη έκδοση σημείου πρόσβασης τεχνολογίας LoRaWAN που λέγεται Gateway (φανταστείτε το κάτι σαν ένα WiFi router που γεφυρώνει το ασύρματο δίκτυο με το Internet). Το κόστος του ήταν στα 1200 ευρώ. Βλέποντας τα χαρακτηριστικά του κέντρισε αμέσως το ενδιαφέρον καθώς σκέφτηκε πως αυτό μπορεί να είναι η επανάσταση στο χώρο του IoT μια που οι συσκευές θα μπορούσαν να έχουν μεγάλη αυτονομία και να στέλνουν μικρά πακέτα δεδομένων σε μεγάλη απόσταση. Μετά από κάποια έρευνα στην αγορά διαπίστωσε πως ή νέα αυτή τεχνολογία άρχισε να χρησιμοποιείται από εταιρίες τηλεπικοινωνιών για να φτιαχτούν κλειστά δίκτυα με συνδρομητές.Σκεφτόμενος το πως ξεκίνησε και επεκτάθηκε το διαδίκτυο, αναρωτήθηκε αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι σε crowdsourced δίκτυο για να μπορούν απλοί πολίτες, πανεπιστήμια, και επιχειρίσεις να έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτή την τεχνολογία. Μετά από συνάντηση με τον φίλο του Johan Stokking ξεκίνησαν τη φιλόδοξη αυτή προσπάθεια να γίνει ένα ανοιχτό, αποκεντρωμένο, ελεύθερο δίκτυο διακίνησης Δεδομένων που ακολουθεί τη λογική του «Διαδικτύου των Πραγμάτων» (“Internet of Things” – IoT) και βασίζεται στη συνεισφορά του κοινού.
> Δημιουργήθηκε μια μικρή ομάδα που είχε ως αρχικό στόχο να ξεκινήσει πειραματικά να καλύψει το Amsterdam με ένα δίκτυο LoRaWAN μέσα σε 6 εβδομάδες. Ο Johan ανέλαβε το τεχνικό κομμάτι και ο Wienke να προωθήσει την όλη προσπάθεια αλλά και να βρει επιχειρήσεις που θα μπορούσαν να συμβάλουν στο στήσιμο του δικτύου. Με δέκα περίπου σημεία θα μπορούσε να καλυφθεί όλη η πόλη του Amsterdam. Μέσα σε τρεις βρομάδες  κέντρισαν το ενδιαφέρον από τοπικά co-working spaces, startups, το λιμάνι του Amsterdam και δύο μεγάλες εταιρίες.
> Επόμενο βήμα ήταν να στηθεί κάποιο πραγματικό παράδειγμα που θα λύνει ένα πρόβλημα έτσι ώστε να φανεί η χρησιμότητα του δικτύου αυτού, έτσι ώστε να γίνει και γνωστή η ιστορία σε ευρύτερο κοινό. Η ιδέα ήταν να γίνει μια συσκευή εντοπισμού νερού που θα ενημερώνει για το εάν πλημύρισε η βάρκα κάποιου και κινδυνεύει να βουλιάξει (κάτι που αποτελεί συχνό πρόβλημα για τις βάρκες στα κανάλια του Amsterdam). Η συσκευή θα έστελνε ένα μικρό μήνυμα σαν SMS κάνόντας όμως χρήση του δικτύου LoRaWAN αντί για κάποιο δίκτυο κινητής.
> Κάπως  έγινε μια παρουσίαση, κάποιες δημοσιεύσεις σε blogs που έκαναν γνωστή την προσπάθεια και έτσι σιγά σιγά έγινε γνωστή η όλη προσπάθεια.
> ...








τρομερά ενδιαφέρον. 
Ποιος μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση στα στοιχεία που μαζεύουν; είναι δημοσία προσβάσιμα;

----------


## Verde

> Υπάρχει end-to-end security. Τα δεδομένα είναι κρυπτογραφημένα και σε επίπεδο εφαρμογής.
> Όσο για τη χρησιμότητα στη συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές που αναφέρεις, δεν μιλάμε για απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση τόσο, όσο για συλλογή δεδομένων. Στην περίπτωση της ύδρευσης/αερίου κτλ. για παράδειγμα ο έξυπνος μετρητής θα ενημερώνει τον πάροχο για την κατανάλωση χωρίς να χρειάζεται να πάει κάποιος να δει την ένδειξη.


Sorry αλλα δεν υπαρχει ασφαλεια σε οτιδηποτε υπαρχει ανεβασμενο στο διαδικτυο! Οσα λουκετα και να μπουν παντα θα υπαρχουν αυτοι που μπορουν να τα σπασουν!  :Razz: 
Προτιμω ο παροχος να στελνει επι τοπου καποιον να καταγραφει τις μετρησεις και ταυτοχρονα να παρατηρει αν υπαρχουν παραβιασεις και επεμβασεις στο μετρητη (βλεπε ρευματοκλοπες κλπ)

----------


## griniaris

> Sorry αλλα δεν υπαρχει ασφαλεια σε οτιδηποτε υπαρχει ανεβασμενο στο διαδικτυο! Οσα λουκετα και να μπουν παντα θα υπαρχουν αυτοι που μπορουν να τα σπασουν! 
> Προτιμω ο παροχος να στελνει επι τοπου καποιον να καταγραφει τις μετρησεις και ταυτοχρονα να παρατηρει αν υπαρχουν παραβιασεις και επεμβασεις στο μετρητη (βλεπε ρευματοκλοπες κλπ)


Να υποθεσω δεν χρησιμοποιεις e-banking?  πας στην τραπεζα στο ταμειο ο ιδιος για οποιαδηποτε συναλλαγη χρειαζεσαι? 

αυτοι που εχουν τις γνωσεις να "μπαινουν παντου" εχουν πολλους τροπους να κανουν την δουλεια τους. 
Ειναι μεγαλη η συζητηση για την ασφαλεια του ιντερνετ.  Και ακομα μεγαλυτερη αν ξεκινησουμε απο τα δικαιωματα της καθε εφαρμογης στο κινητο μας.

----------


## Verde

> Να υποθεσω δεν χρησιμοποιεις e-banking?  πας στην τραπεζα στο ταμειο ο ιδιος για οποιαδηποτε συναλλαγη χρειαζεσαι? 
> 
> αυτοι που εχουν τις γνωσεις να "μπαινουν παντου" εχουν πολλους τροπους να κανουν την δουλεια τους. 
> Ειναι μεγαλη η συζητηση για την ασφαλεια του ιντερνετ.  Και ακομα μεγαλυτερη αν ξεκινησουμε απο τα δικαιωματα της καθε εφαρμογης στο κινητο μας.


Ακυρο επιχείρημα.. να σου πάρουν μερικά ηλεκτρονικά μηδενικά από τον λογαριασμό σου όταν μπορούν με εναν αντιλογισμο να τα γυρίσουν πίσω οι τραπεζες δεν λέει απολυτως τίποτα.
Το να δημιουργούν χάος στις πόλεις όμως είναι ένα άλλο πολύ πιο σοβαρό θέμα και οι ανθρώπινες ζωές δεν επιστρέφουν...

----------


## griniaris

Το επιχειρημα μου ηταν σχετικα με την ασφαλεια που ανεφερες. 

Αλλα πλεον το ιντερνετ ευτυχως ή δυστυχως ειναι αναποσπαστο κομματι της ζωης μας. 

Το χαος που αναφερεις μπορει ήδη να δημιουργηθει.....   Απο το να αναψουν ολα τα φαναρια της χωρας πρασινα.... μεχρι το να εκτοξευσουν πυραυλους.  
ΑΝ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ...ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ.

Τωρα σε αλλο επιπεδο πιο χαμηλο ειναι ηδη μεσα στα σπιτια μας... με τις σαβουροκαμερες turbo- x  που βαζει ο καθενας μεσα στο σπιτι του μεχρι τα sonoff που επικοινωνουν με αμφιβολου προελευσης server.

----------


## _stargazer

> τρομερά ενδιαφέρον. 
> Ποιος μπορεί να έχει πρόσβαση στα στοιχεία που μαζεύουν; είναι δημοσία προσβάσιμα;


To δίκτυο είναι ανοιχτό και πρόσβαση στα δεδομένα σου έχεις εσύ που έχεις φτιάξει κάποια συγκεκριμένη "εφαρμογή" που τα συλλέγει. Δηλαδή αν τοποθετήσεις αισθητήρες θερμοκρασίας κάπου, φτιάχνεις από το cloud του TTN μια εφαρμογή και εκεί μέσα κάνεις register όλους τους αισθητήρες σου. Το που θα συλλέγεις/αποθηκεύεις τα δεδομένα είναι επίσης δική σου επιλογή, είτε σε προσωπικό server είτε σε κάποια Online υπηρεσία κτλ.

Η "εφαρμογή" τρέχει προφανώς σε όλα τα σημεία που υπάρχει κάλυψη παγκοσμίως και όχι μόνο εντός της εμβέλειας της δικής σου gateway (για την περίπτωση που οι αισθητήρες μετακινούνται π.χ εφαρμογή tracking).

----------


## Verde

> Ακυρο επιχείρημα.. να σου πάρουν μερικά ηλεκτρονικά μηδενικά από τον λογαριασμό σου όταν μπορούν με εναν αντιλογισμο να τα γυρίσουν πίσω οι τραπεζες δεν λέει απολυτως τίποτα.
> Το να δημιουργούν χάος στις πόλεις όμως είναι ένα άλλο πολύ πιο σοβαρό θέμα και οι ανθρώπινες ζωές δεν επιστρέφουν...


Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν πολλά Ελληνικά φανάρια συνδεδεμένα στο διαδίκτυο.
Και σίγουρα κανένας μετρητής νερού ή ρεύματος δεν είναι online.

Επαναλαμβάνω δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τη χρησιμότητα του να είναι online ένα οικιακο ρολόι ρεύματος ή νερου... αντίθετα μπορώ να σκεφτώ πολλά αρνητικά όπως παραβίαση, κλοπη ρευματος και νερου ή ακόμα και επιθεση απο hackers.

----------


## _stargazer

> Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν πολλά Ελληνικά φανάρια συνδεδεμένα στο διαδίκτυο.
> Και σίγουρα κανένας μετρητής νερού ή ρεύματος δεν είναι online.
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τη χρησιμότητα του να είναι online ένα οικιακο ρολόι ρεύματος ή νερου... αντίθετα μπορώ να σκεφτώ πολλά αρνητικά όπως παραβίαση, κλοπη ρευματος και νερου ή ακόμα και επιθεση απο hackers.


Καλά μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος...

https://www.energyworld.gr/%CE%AD%CF...4%CF%81%CE%B9/


http://www.voria.gr/article/82i-deth...ites-tis-evath

Ο λογαριασμός "'έναντι" σου λέει κάτι;

----------


## ferongr

Επίσης με τους "έξυπνους" μετρητές πιθανών να αλλάξει το μοντέλο χρέωσης για τους οικιακούς καταναλωτές καθώς αρχίζουν να χρεώνονται την άεργο ισχύ (κάτι τέτοιο έχει συμβεί σε άλλες χώρες που αρχίζει η χρήση "έξυπνων μετρητών"). Παλιά τα οικιακά φορτία είχαν συντελεστή ισχύος 1 (λάμπες πυρακτώσεως, αντιστάσεις θερμοσίφωνων, ηλεκτρικές κουζίνες) αλλά σήμερα κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει.

----------


## _stargazer

Για όσους χρησιμοποιούν Routers της Mikrotik, από την έκδοση 6.46 πλέον υποστηρίζεται η τεχνολογία LoRaWAN, και κατά συνέπεια το The Things Network.
Πλέον το δίκτυο έχει κάλυψη στις μεγάλες πόλεις της χώρας μας, με την παραπάνω εξέλιξη ο καθένας μπορεί να επεκτείνει την κάλυψη και στην περιοχή του. 
Υπενθυμίζω πως ο κάθε κόμβος μπορεί να "σηκώσει" χιλιάδες συσκευές.
Περισσότερα και στο TheThingsNetwork.gr

----------

